# Re: new version 3.0.2 kindle 3 3G need updating?



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

I just received my beautiful new kindle 3 and I have been studying my kindle owner's guide, but I'm noticing some things I don't understand. I can't set the time. When I go to the settings page to do this, I see only one page of options...no place that says how to set time. Is my page two missing? Also, do I need to update my kindle to a more recent version? do I need to be connected to wi fi or 3G to enable functions such as organizing collections. the collections option is grayed out, so I can't choose it. I'm so happy to be a new owner and to be able to participate in this wonderful board. Hello all and please help this newbie.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The time and collections will be be available when you connect to WhisperNet. You cannot set the time on the 3G Kindle yourself. Once you have your collections started, they will be available at any time, whether WhisperNet is on or off.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

mayfire said:


> I just received my beautiful new kindle 3 and I have been studying my kindle owner's guide, but I'm noticing some things I don't understand. I can't set the time. When I go to the settings page to do this, I see only one page of options...no place that says how to set time. Is my page two missing?


You should be able to manually set the time, though as Pidgeon suggests, it should set itself as soon as you turn on wireless. From the home screen go to settings and use the page button to go to the second page. About halfway down is a selection for "Device Time" which you can 'set manually'.


> Also, do I need to update my kindle to a more recent version?


3.0.2 is the most current official software version. But there is a 'preview' version of 3.0.3 which is available on Amazon via Kindle Support if you want it. It won't make any major difference, but some have reported better responsiveness with the update and fewer random reboots.


> do I need to be connected to wi fi or 3G to enable functions such as organizing collections. the collections option is grayed out, so I can't choose it.


You do need to turn on wireless at least once and do a 'sync and check' before you'll be able to make any collections. After you've made them, you should do a 'sync and check' again so they'll be stored at Amazon.


> I'm so happy to be a new owner and to be able to participate in this wonderful board. Hello all and please help this newbie.


Welcome! We all love our Kindles -- and I Hope you do too!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Ability to manually set the time is available on the K3  with WiFi only. K3 3G should set itself while connected.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

intinst said:


> Ability to manually set the time is available on the K3 with WiFi only. K3 3G should set itself while connected.


It's also available on the k3 with WiFi and 3G. . . .'cause that's what I've got and the option is there.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks, All! Before I had a chance to read your helpful replies I was able to test my wireless function by visiting my town library. (I don't have wireless at home yet and we don't have much cell service here in the ADKs for my 3G to work.) Lo and behold, all of your advice was true. As soon as I connected, my problems went away! I registered, created collections, downloaded a pile of books, and set the time. Boy, I'm having fun. By the way, I was able to set the time manually on my K3. My week got even better when I received my Oberon cover. It's the chocolate Tree of Life...just the thing to make me feel like I have a beautiful heirloom book in my hands. I was a little hesitant to jump into eReading. Books have always been a huge part of my life, but the last time I moved, I donated over a hundred of them to friends and the local little library. It's exciting to be able to read so much with so little clutter. Of course, I kept many favorites. My only disappointment so far is Kindle's inability to access DRM-protected library books. I researched eReaders first, so I knew this was the case when I purchased little Kindle, but its other features won and decided that I would just have to continue to borrow paper books, too. I can only hope that Amazon will eventually allow us to continue using the library with our Kindles in addition to purchasing their products. Again, thanks much and I'll be seeing you around the board!


----------

